# Wie doDelete() nutzen?



## JavaAnfänger72 (7. Okt 2016)

Könnte mir jemand einen Codeschnipsel posten in dem die doDelete() Methode der class HttpServlet eine sinnvolle Implementierung erhält? Ich würde einfach gerne besser verstehen wofür die Methode gedacht ist.


----------



## looparda (7. Okt 2016)

doDelete() führt HTTP DELETE Befehle aus. Dein Browser nutzt meist nur POST und GET Befehle des HTTP Protokolls, aber es gibt weitere wie eben u.A. DELETE. Eine sinnvolle Implementierung wäre bei einem HTTP DELETE auf resources/kitten/{id} aus einer Datenbank das kitten mit übergebener id zu löschen. Die Realisierung des Löschens hängt von davon ab was für eine / wie du eine Datenbank du angebunden hast.

Für gewöhnlich kommt man damit in Berührung, wenn man einen REST-Server anbieten möchte.


----------

